# Chick yawning??



## Mkenner

Picked up 2 new 3 week old French black copper marans yesterday..seem okay..one does have what appears to be shed intestinal lining in her poop and one this morning looked to yawn..open mouth wide about 6-7 times..not raspy at all and no drainage. Eating and drinking normal. Should I be worried about them? Thanks for any help!


----------



## seminole wind

Some people feel that the "yawning" is straightening their crop. But I feel it's one of those leftover evolution-like behavior/responses from birds that were fed...........they see the "feed person" coming and "yawn"


----------



## dawg53

Chickens normally yawn to adjust their crop. 
Shed intestinal lining is normal on occasion. If it's constant though, consider getting the chick started on Corid.


----------



## Mkenner

Thank you! I am just worried about illness! One sneezed earlier also..I'm sure they are fine I'm just paranoid about it! Lol anything to watch for to make sure it isn't illness? How long do you guys quarantine for? I was figuring on about 30 days?


----------



## seminole wind

A sneeze is fine and probably dust. If a chicken is sick, they Look sick. Standing all fluffed up, not eating.


----------



## dawg53

I agree with Seminolewind. Chickens sneeze on occasion as do cats and dogs. You stated the chicks are eating and drinking normally. They wouldnt be eating and drinking if they were sick.


----------



## Mkenner

Thank you guys! They are the first I've brought in other than day olds and I think I'm just paranoid! Lol


----------



## MikeA_15

If the chicks are 2-3 weeks old and _not_ eating medicated feed, start them on a 5 day regiment of Corid (Amprolium) 20% powder. Dose 1 tsp per gallon of water, making fresh each morning. If no symptoms show up as time goes on, use Corid at .5 tsp per gallon of water for 5 days once a month, about 3 weeks apart. The rest of the time you can use poultry vitamins in water 3 days a week. Keep their brooder dry and dust free.


----------



## Mkenner

MikeA_15 said:


> If the chicks are 2-3 weeks old and _not_ eating medicated feed, start them on a 5 day regiment of Corid (Amprolium) 20% powder. Dose 1 tsp per gallon of water, making fresh each morning. If no symptoms show up as time goes on, use Corid at .5 tsp per gallon of water for 5 days once a month, about 3 weeks apart. The rest of the time you can use poultry vitamins in water 3 days a week. Keep their brooder dry and dust free.


I do have them on medicated feed..so are they alright just only doing that? They still seem fine, running around, trying to fly, eating, drinking and poop looks normal.


----------



## MikeA_15

Mkenner said:


> I do have them on medicated feed..so are they alright just only doing that? They still seem fine, running around, trying to fly, eating, drinking and poop looks normal.


I'm glad to hear it. The one thing mills do that I find annoying is state on many medicated feed tags that it should be fed for the first "*16 weeks*". Young birds don't magically build immunity to Coccidiosis at 16 weeks of age. The reason I don't use medicated feed is due to the fact that feed is subject to oxidation, and since many companies do not put milling dates on their product, the buyer doesn't know how long the product was sitting on a pallet or shelf. The potency lessens, so birds don't get the right amount as their immune system develops. Birds which may not eat enough do not receive the effective amounts. Birds tend to drink more than they eat, especially in warmer weather. I have used medicated feed in the past and had chicks succumb to Coccidiosis. I have found over the years that mortality lessens and chicks grow healthier when using Amprolium in water periodically as they mature, as opposed to medicated feed. It takes a chick about 9 months to develop into an adult.


----------



## Mkenner

MikeA_15 said:


> I'm glad to hear it. The one thing mills do that I find annoying is state on many medicated feed tags that it should be fed for the first "*16 weeks*". Young birds don't magically build immunity to Coccidiosis at 16 weeks of age. The reason I don't use medicated feed is due to the fact that feed is subject to oxidation, and since many companies do not put milling dates on their product, the buyer doesn't know how long the product was sitting on a pallet or shelf. The potency lessens, so birds don't get the right amount as their immune system develops. Birds which may not eat enough do not receive the effective amounts. Birds tend to drink more than they eat, especially in warmer weather. I have used medicated feed in the past and had chicks succumb to Coccidiosis. I have found over the years that mortality lessens and chicks grow healthier when using Amprolium in water periodically as they mature, as opposed to medicated feed. It takes a chick about 9 months to develop into an adult.


I get process dates on all of my feed, been working with a purina rep for years now. I will say, these birds are not acting/looking sick. They are doing all things young birds would do. I'm just a bit paranoid about introducing older birds! These are like I said still only 3 weeks and went from incubator, to brooder, to me though so I'm hoping the chance of illness is pretty low!


----------



## MikeA_15

Mkenner said:


> I get process dates on all of my feed, been working with a purina rep for years now. I will say, these birds are not acting/looking sick. They are doing all things young birds would do. I'm just a bit paranoid about introducing older birds! These are like I said still only 3 weeks and went from incubator, to brooder, to me though so I'm hoping the chance of illness is pretty low!


 I would advise not to feed Purina products. With the amount of recalls they've had in just the past 5 years, I wouldn't be confident using their products.


----------

